# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Infografía: El sistema eléctrico en España en 2016

## Jonasino

Fuente: REE y Foro Nuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (27-ene-2017),Los terrines (27-ene-2017),perdiguera (27-ene-2017)

----------

